# I'm so bummed......



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Opened my hive today and faced utter devastation!!!!! Since last weeks inspection I've had a exosion of shb larva wrecking my two deeps worth of bees. I'm not sure what to do larva are everywhere. I'm trying to figure my next move. I'm in south Louisiana any advice greatly appreciated. I saw on another site people saying shake bees into a new box and they might be salvaged. I guess I'll try that into a mic box I have. At this point I'll try anything


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This was so long ago, but I got rid of a bad infestation of moths, years ago.

I froze the combs of honey for 24 hours, which killed the larvae on those frames. Then I put the frozen honey comb in a fresh hive, and when the combs had thawed I either shook the bees off in front of the clean hive or into it: I do not remember which. The nurse bees stayed but the forager bees went back to the original hive. A few days later the sealed brood in the original hive had mostly hatched, and I moved them to a hive with combs in it. Then when they had settled down I did a newspaper combine of the 2 small hives that I had created. 

I could re-use the infested combs and boxes but it is important to freeze them first, as the newly hatched larvae are hard to see. 

It took time and effort, but as I live in an area where (at the time) bees were available only once per year I considered it well worth my time and effort to save the bees.

I am pretty sure that is all of what I did, but it was a long time ago.

SHB is not a terrible pest in my area, but I have heard that it is less a pest if the hive gets a lot of sunlight. I heard that somewhere: I cannot vouch for its accuracy because where I live it is the moths that are a serious pest.
I really do not know much about SHB.

I had to do this to both of my hives, and I seem to recall that one of them made a queen cell so I let them stay a separate hive.


----------



## BobbieBays (Sep 7, 2016)

Hope everything is fine.


----------

